# Fortex



## digger1993 (Jan 2, 2008)

Is this a float, or a target ball? I dont really know anything about it. Tanks


----------



## digger1993 (Jan 2, 2008)

here's another pic.


----------



## jagee44 (Jan 2, 2008)

I am not really sure what it is.  May be a target ball?


----------



## idigjars (Jan 4, 2008)

Interesting.  I will watch for responses to see what the experts say.   Paul


----------



## GuntherHess (Jan 4, 2008)

It appears to be a net float.
 Here is one that sold on ebay a while back (photos have changed but description is still there)
http://cgi.ebay.com/ANTIQUE-GREEN-GLASS-FISHING-FLOAT-BODY-MARKED-FORTEX_W0QQitemZ280176538914QQihZ018QQcategoryZ66638QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ccorso (Sep 20, 2008)

This is for sure an old glass fishing float, probably made in France or Britain. 
http://www.norwayfloat.com/fortex.html


----------

